# Is this amp capable of running bridged at a 2ohm load?



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Is the 600SE amp capable of running bridged at a 2ohm load?

It seems they think the amp is up to the task on the smaller 240se, 400se, but the 600se they say it may not be advised.

Is the amp up to the task if the cars electrical system is beefy enough?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

look's like it will but they are not recommending it i wouldn't do it


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

I would think the fuses on the amp protect it from pulling too much current.

Not sure


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

coustic is not worried about the amp they are worried about your cars electrical system


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They run hot into 4 ohm loads.

Bridging it into 2 ohms will make it run even hotter causing the output transistors to have a shorter life span.The thermal protection will cycle the amp on & off at a faster rate.Eventually one of the output transistors (TIP35/36C) will go into thermal runaway and self destruct into a dead short.
The PS mosfets will try to drive a dead short and respond by exploding.This will happen in a matter of milliseconds.Unfortunately the fuses cant react fast enough to protect it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I would do it unless you playing sine wave at full power, on regular music it will never pull that much current. that amp fused at 90Amp if i remember, right? that`s about 1200W. constant current. with typical efficiency of 50% for that topology 600W RMS sounds about right. If it blows a fuse stop using it and remember manual don`t advise using 2Ohm in bridged mode.why can`t you use one ch per sub?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

the design is robust. The company dares you to do it. Do you want to live forever?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I would do it unless you playing sine wave at full power, on regular music it will never pull that much current. *that amp fused at 90Amp if i remember, right?* that`s about 1200W. constant current. with typical efficiency of 50% for that topology 600W RMS sounds about right. If it blows a fuse stop using it and remember manual don`t advise using 2Ohm in bridged mode.why can`t you use one ch per sub?


Yes Vic, but just as Atomic mentioned it only takes a few milliseconds to happen. Fuses don't pop/open that fast, most can handle 2x their rating for a certain period of time (given in datasheets) others can take 5x their rating for pretty long periods of time (seconds....slow blow fuses).


I recently tested a PPI A600 which has a Maxi 40a fuse, but it did not pop even with a sine wave @ full power until after 5-6 seconds later, current draw was 90a. 

If he really wants to run it at 2ohms mono I would suggest the following:
-fans and lots of them (lots of air flow...inside and out)
-4g or bigger cable
-proper electrical system that can handle 200a
-proper protection for amp and sub/s (fuse)..keep factory specified fuse rating on amp. If it pops then you know your amp cannot handle the 2ohm load even after you added fans and what not.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

cajunner said:


> the design is robust. The company dares you to do it. Do you want to live forever?


If one wants to test his luck who we are to tell him not to.

manual said no bridging on 2 Ohm load, explained why, Atomic provided spot on consequences of such action to the circuit. Ricky perfect example of poor reliability of fuses. all guys with experience and respect in amplifier repair.
If that was not enough and he still prefer to possibly risk his life because he can`t wire damn thing for 4 Ohm load or each sub on separate CH. most likely nothing going to happen and amp will just blow output transistor like we`ve seen countless times and then one of those guys will repair it for nominal fee.
when that happens don`t cry we haven`t warned you.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I made a lot of money repairing these amps when they popular.

I still have a few blown ones in the shop that were left behind.

I figure you have (2) 4 ohm subs and want to bridge this amp for the most power.
You will probably do it regardless of the advice you get so when you do just dont drive it hard all the time.And,get a class d mono amp that can do 2 or 1ohm as fast as possible before you blow it so you still use it on highs later on.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

i got to throw this out there that coustic is made in asia(china,korea whatever they are all the same to me) and is around 15 years old.
amps are so cheap now why not just get a amp that is newer and made for it???
it will cost you less than 200 for a 1200 wattish new amp you can sell the coustic and get some of your money back.
coustic parent company is MiTek.http://www.mitekusa.com/
my 2 cents.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

X2

A Kenwood KAC-9104 can be had for under $100 and does a solid 750 RMS on the bench.

An Alpine MRV 850 just sold for $84 on Ebay the other day.

Yeah,the Coustics where MTX's Asian line.


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Actually the speakers say 2 ohm dvc, maybe im crazy but they only have one set of terminals per speaker I think 

How should I wire it?


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Beatbox said:


> Actually the speakers say 2 ohm dvc, maybe im crazy but they only have one set of terminals per speaker I think
> 
> How should I wire it?


You think? look again there must be 2 sets. wire in series and to each ch of that amp, no bridging, would be plenty for those subs to about maximum excursion.


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Should I wire the two 2 ohm 12's in a series bridged?

Or would it be better to run them separately at 2ohms per channel?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I assume you found second pair of terminals? 
why are you so obsessed with bridget? 
according to user manual 2Ohm/ch is safe,4Ohm to bridget is safe as well,yes you can wire subs in series and series together to bridget amp but why? there would be no power benefit to that. try either way if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Each sub has two 2 ohm coils. What they are saying is to wire the coils on each sub in series so each sub comes out at 4 ohms. Then each sub gets a channel so you are not bridged, but you won't be risking hurting your amp.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Buickmike said:


> Each sub has two 2 ohm coils. What they are saying is to wire the coils on each sub in series so each sub comes out at 4 ohms. Then each sub gets a channel so you are not bridged, but you won't be risking hurting your amp.


Bingo!


----------



## Beatbox (Jun 7, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Bingo!


Alright thats what I'll do then

Seems everyone is in agreement then....

It seems the two terminals i couldn't located had a cover over them


----------

